

Dave McClure’s 500 Startups Chooses 33 Companies; Bets Big On International - talhof8
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/31/500-startups-batch-five/

======
knes
This is great that they are starting to look outside of the US for startups.
However, in this batch there not one startup that bring some big innovation or
that I look particularly forward to use...

I mean ICONFINDER?! Do they really needs to be incubate / raise money?

Tealet? A subscription based business on tea? Wow...

The list goes on...

really disappointed in this batch of 500 Startups.

~~~
smokeyj
These companies seem to solve very specific issues. It's possible they plan on
building a sustainable business model before growing to tackle bigger
challenges. Was Google a "big innovation" when it launched, or just another
search engine? The world is 500 startups richer and there's nothing to be
disappointed about.

Edit: A better example.. Amazon was just an online book store. Now I can't
launch a website without getting them involved.

Edit2: I looked up Tealet and it seems like a well executed vision. Writing
them off as a disappointment is a dick move. Where are your mind-blowing
innovations?

~~~
iconfinder
In general you shouldn't write off any of the startups in incubators after one
month - especially not in 500 startups and YC where there are many talented
teams applying and good screening processes.

------
rcacique
Great to see one of the few Silicon Valley investors who invest outside the
Valley. There is a huge potential and talent outside the US.

------
k-mcgrady
I like that they are trying to select more international companies and
companies with female founders.

Reading through the list I don't see any really innovative companies.

------
augustflanagan
BabyList launched here on HN almost two years ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2175757>

Disclaimer: I'm married to the founder.

~~~
iconfinder
BabyList is great!

